

FFT, Fast Finite Fourier Transform - jwmerrill
http://blogs.mathworks.com/cleve/2014/09/15/fft-fast-finite-fourier-transform/

======
jwmerrill
Nice exposition of the simplest version of the Fast Fourier Transform. The
theory has developed so far that it's easy to forget that there is such a
simple version of it.

